# Grid autosport



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

http://www.codemasters.com/uk/gridautosport/360/

Anyone got this on the shopping list~? :driver:


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

i have it on the 360 mate, brilliant game :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

could be tempted:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

The last few Codemaster games I bought for the PC were all ruined by horrendous steering wheel lag. 

It made the game unplayable.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

luke88 said:


> i have it on the 360 mate, brilliant game :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Just been reduced, half price to £14.99 on Steam until the 8th Sep. Glad I added it to my watch list yesterday now


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

just bought it.

anyone up for a blast?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you think of it? Got to be honest after playing Assetto Corsa I'm disappointed, I knew it was more arcade handling but I just can't get the hang of it.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> What do you think of it? Got to be honest after playing Assetto Corsa I'm disappointed, I knew it was more arcade handling but I just can't get the hang of it.


its good. takes some getting used to.

assesto corsa is a pc game?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

luke88 said:


> i have it on the 360 mate, brilliant game :thumb:


BLAT soon?


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Yep it's a pc game. I think it's awesome considering its pre release.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

ok. No idea. i onlyhave xbox


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone/


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Just got the game today after being disappointed with GT6 lately. To be honest I think the sound on GT6 is horrendous and the AI on the single player mode is rubbish. I mainly got it for the physics and the online play but particularly the online play have disappointed. So I got the game on sale today and after an hour of play I'm quite pleased. The AI are down right aggressive which is great! the physics is very arcade compared to even GT6 but its been great and really good fun. Personally I'm holding out for project CARS and GT7 on the ps4 but for now this is some of the best and most fun single player touring car action I've had for a while!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We're a sponsor that feature in this game. We were sent a copy FOC as a thank you for our involvement but haven't come across an AG logo yet. If you see one while playing please try and get a photo!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> We're a sponsor that feature in this game. We were sent a copy FOC as a thank you for our involvement but haven't come across an AG logo yet. If you see one while playing please try and get a photo!


Sounds like a opportunity for a freebie if found?


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Steve said:


> Sounds like a opportunity for a freebie if found?


Ok, deal

Love your avatar chap


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Autoglym said:


> Ok, deal
> 
> Love your avatar chap


Cheers mate.

The raving bird knows all :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Still working on it. Not very good advertisement for you all is it 

I will find one don't you worry


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Found it !!!!! Pm me your email address :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone tried grid autosport online or fancy a few of us getting together for some online touring cars??


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> Anyone tried grid autosport online or fancy a few of us getting together for some online touring cars??


I'm game :thumb: I could do a couple races tonight?

I havent tried it yet.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

anyone else?

1.Steve
2.Tmitch45


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I have tried F1 and GT5 and GT6 online in open lobbies and its hopeless, too many people just messing around and causing trouble for others who want to race properly. I think we need around 5-6 min to make it worth while.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

tmitch45 said:


> I have tried F1 and GT5 and GT6 online in open lobbies and its hopeless, too many people just messing around and causing trouble for others who want to race properly. I think we need around 5-6 min to make it worth while.


Yeah id agree.

#I dont mind having a couple of races with you later if you like?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Hang on/

You on xbox or PS?


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

PlayStation 3


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Gay !


----------

